# Hymer blind / flyscreen.....stuck !



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Good evening 
The blind / fly screen on my Hymer 660 will only descend halfway before it jams. Has anyone had experience of this problem and might be able to advise me on how to fix it. 


P.S Thank you everyone for making MHF the great & indespensible site that it is


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

lovejoy said:


> Good evening
> The blind / fly screen on my Hymer 660 will only descend halfway before it jams. Has anyone had experience of this problem and might be able to advise me on how to fix it.
> 
> P.S Thank you everyone for making MHF the great & indespensible site that it is


Hi Lovejoy,

Very occasionally, one of ours gets a little bit stuck when the concertina blind gathers up too quickly and prevents the pleats from going into the cassette. I just use my fingers at the rear of the blind to guide it into place.

I have also experienced the white plastic ends on the light alloy finger grip, catching on the plastic corner pieces of the cassette frame, when on it's way down, but nearer the bottom. Rita struggles with that one.

Ours is not a 660 though.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hiya Jock, thanks for the speedy response. I'm at home at the moment, but I'll try the tips at first light . Many thanks. good night
Lovejoy


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

*jammed screen*

Your screen differs from mine as I have a straight forward flat blind/fly screen affair surrounded by a frame, rather than the concertina jobby. I think I will have to unscrew the plastic frame and have a poke around inside.....Thanks for your concern Jock
If any one knows how to fix this type of unit I would appreciate any advice....before I bugger it up completely!
Regards Lovejoy


----------

